# Alberta photographers?



## nlnstudios (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Looking to see if there's a group in my neck of the woods... Hopefully we can arrange a day to go shooting 
Nadia


----------



## kellytarala (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm from the red deer area


----------



## deveaushawn (Apr 10, 2014)

Red Deer as well.


----------

